# Best water storage container - long term



## Maxwell999 (Aug 5, 2014)

OK so I'm looking for some good 5-7 gallon water containers that are BPA free and tough for long term storage (Basically does not leak air or water)

Been on Amazon reading some reviews on water containers and a lot of the complaints are the these containers leak water when put on side or move them or whatever due to faulty cap or cheaply made.

Does anyone have good recommendation on website or container brand that is considered reliable, BPA free and can be stored for long periods of time?

Im willing to pay a little more for a well made container vs. cheapy/flimsy chinese made...


----------



## JOESARMYNAVY (Aug 1, 2014)

I would say an aqua tainer would do the trick. Just make sure to check the seal, and sometimes the seals go bad after a while, you can put some plumbing tape around the threading of the lid if that becomes an issue.

Even if something is bpa free, bacteria can still grow, I would use a little bleach, or 55 gallon water preserver. (you will have to measure out the ratio for a 7 gallon container though)


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Reliance Aqua-Tainer Water Containers

Reliance Jumbo Tainer WReliance Jumbo Tainer 7 Gallon Water Containerater Container


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A food grade 5 gallon bucket with a gasket sealing lid will do the trick.
Clean it out thoroughly with bleach beforehand and fill her up from a clean source, like your city tap water.
It will keep for quite a long time, and they're stackable.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> It will keep for quite a long time, and they're stackable.


At 8.34 lbs per gallon, a 5 gallon bucker would weigh roughly 41-42 lbs. I wonder how long the lid of a bucket could sustain that weight? It seems to do ok w/ the 35 lbs or so of rice that would fill it. I bet that would work. 

I'd be worried about knocking it over though. I'm clumsy like that.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

There is a company that makes stackable water cubes, I never tried one and am sorry to not be of much help, but I am considering these myself if I can find them again, might be great


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Egyas said:


> At 8.34 lbs per gallon, a 5 gallon bucker would weigh roughly 41-42 lbs. I wonder how long the lid of a bucket could sustain that weight? It seems to do ok w/ the 35 lbs or so of rice that would fill it. I bet that would work.
> 
> I'd be worried about knocking it over though. I'm clumsy like that.


40lbs really isn't that much.
If you're worried, slide a cheap piece of chip board between them, and have no worries.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have three of the green 7 gallon jumbo-tainers, I'm giving two away and keeping one. I like the idea of food grade pails for water storage, because I was looking at my pails the other day and strategizing possible uses for the pails once the food was used up.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Egyas said:


> At 8.34 lbs per gallon, a 5 gallon bucker would weigh roughly 41-42 lbs. I wonder how long the lid of a bucket could sustain that weight? It seems to do ok w/ the 35 lbs or so of rice that would fill it. I bet that would work.
> 
> I'd be worried about knocking it over though. I'm clumsy like that.


In that case, put a layer of water on the bottom and fill the upper ones with rice...no?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've thought that small bulk milk tanks were the the way to go. Lots of of small farms are going under. Maybe craigslist?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Water Bricks are made to be stacked very nice product.


----------

